
Article: America’s First Pizza ATM Has Officially Arrived - cdysthe
http://flip.it/icBNG
======
suprathreshold
I once had the idea of a "subscription to pizza" wherein a pizza would arrive
at your door every friday night without prompt. Though to some degree I
maintain it is a good idea, Pizza ATM may trump it.

